# Pictures of all 12 of my dogs



## Punkygirl0101 (Oct 1, 2006)

First, here are the collages I have made, so its easier to initially introduce them. Then I will post some cute pictures of everyone.









These are my boys. Top: Harry-10 year old miniature red dachshund, Elliot-6 year old standard red dachshund, Middle: Peanut-unknown age, but older than 5 Rat terrier/italian greyound (thats a guess.. he could be chihuahua too), Bjorn- year old cocker spaniel/chihuahua mix (thats a guess too), Cartman-5 year old Standard dapple red dachshund. Bottom: Bradley- almost 8 year old dachshund mix.. possible shepherd mix, and Bobbo- year old Miniature red dachshund.









And my girls:

Top: Daggett-6 year old miniature red dachshund (she has a deformed bottom jaw), Reese-year old miniature red dachshund. Middle: Lucy, she is a black chihuahua. She looks like a skeleton in that picture because thats when we first got her, she was starved to almost death. I will post an updated picture of her in a minute,she looks so much better!, Bottom: Jannah- 3 year old miniature red dachshund, and Charlotte-3 year old rat terrier/jack russel/chihuahua mix (?).


----------



## Punkygirl0101 (Oct 1, 2006)

There is Lucy now! She was SOO aggressive too when we got her, she would bite and growl.. but now she is a complete different dog. She is so loving, and adorable! lol









i take my dogs to the dog park reguraly (not at the same time obviously, but in shifts of 3-4.) Thats Bjorn at the dog park.









Thats Cartman when he was a puppy.


----------



## Punkygirl0101 (Oct 1, 2006)

Bjorn sticking his tongue out! (I was rearranging my room, and I got easily distracted by the dogs cutness.)









Cartman trying to pull pecans off the tree.









jannah when she was a puppy









i love this picture! Its cartman and peanut


----------



## Punkygirl0101 (Oct 1, 2006)

a picture of Lucy when we first got her.. she was very thin.









Jannah being nursed on by 4 cats! lol. (she didn't have milk or anything, those kittens had recently been thrown away, and they were still nursing. We still have one of the white ones.)









Jannah is a princess! (I have so many dog outfits..lol. I recently bought a dog dinosaur costume for Elliot.)









There is Harry.


----------



## Punkygirl0101 (Oct 1, 2006)

Woops, these were the same pictures as above.


----------



## Punkygirl0101 (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlotte smiling









Thats another halloween costume









harry sleeping.

I have lots more. And when I get my digital camera fixed I will take even more and share them with everyone! For now, I am stuck using a camera phone.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Awwww Honey So Sweet The Pack Of Dogs U Have Thought I Had Alot At 8 Shepherds To Run A Pack Of. Nice Photos Honey And Beautiful Sweetheart Dogs U Have There, Take Good Care Of Them As I Know U Are.:d


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Great photos! Your dogs are precious.


----------



## puglover62094 (Oct 2, 2006)

I love Dogs!!! I have four 
Three of them are pugs...
put a message up if you love pugs! 
the other one is a chesapeake bay retriever


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cute pups!!


----------

